# 1995 m3 airbag light



## bimmerboy (Apr 23, 2002)

My airbag light comes on and stays on after i start the car. When I drive the car for 5-10 minutes the airbag light turns off. Everytime I restart the car the airbag light comes on. Will resetting the airbag light fix the problem? What could be the problem and how much would it cost to fix it?


----------

